# Budget magnetic jig



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Just thought I'd share this...
Micromark has some really cool magnetic jigs. But a set, plus extra magnets (and shipping) is pushing $50. Not something I can justify when I still need to buy more track. So this is what I came up with:

The galvanized sheet I had laying around. The magnets are those little Harbor Freight "welding" magnets, about 2" on a side. Periodically they're in the "Free Stuff" coupon, or on sale. I think I picked up four sets of four for 20. So there you go


----------

